# My new baby



## Aine (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I haven't posted on this forum yet but I have found a lot of your posts helpful while preparing for my new kitten.

We just got married and moved to our own flat, and decided to get a kitten as we've both grown up with cats around us. Tonight we went to see a litter and found our match....we don't know what to call her yet so any suggestions are welcome. Here's a couple of photos of her....she is the one with the forked stripe on her forehead.

We pick her up on Wednesday and I cannot wait!




























Hope you enjoy. I look forward to using this forum a lot more once our baby arrives!


----------



## erina (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh wow, how adorable!!! As far as giving the new arrival a name, I always wait at least a few days so I can see what kind of personality shines through.

I have two cats that were rescues and both of them picked their own names just by their quirky personalities. I recently wrote a short article about how they came by their names if you'd like to see what I'm talking about - Pet stories: How my cats got their names - by Erin Ahmed - Helium

You never know though, something might just pop into your mind and you go - that's it! 

Erin


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Ah thats so sweet, me and h2b bought a house last year (we are not tying the knott till next year) and did just like you, got us some kits!
Only thing was i 'accidently' came home with 3!

You little one looks beautiful!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is so cute...i like the first picture of her sitting on the sofa...lovely little face she has


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She's so sweet!


----------

